# Finding LGB or substitute decoders?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It seems that LGB decoders such as the 55021 have become difficult or impossible to find. Perhaps everyone bought them before the prices went up. 

Does anyone know of any dealers that still have them in stock hopefully at the old prices? 

If not is there any sort of cross reference to enable someone not familiar with decoders to figure out which decoders will plug into LGB circuit boards and are 100% functionally interchangeable with LGB decoders (I don't care if they do more than the LGB decoders as long as they do not do less or handle less amps). 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Massoth was the OEM supplier for LGB.. They advertise they have decoders that will work in LGB locos with the correct wiring.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Bob, 

I've been looking at the Massoth web site and phoned Klaus. 

It sounds like the eMotion L will work as a replacement for the LGB 55021. 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They will proably run more $ than the old LGB decoders, but the dealers will run less than list.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It appears that the Massoth L decoder is a drop in substitute for the LGB 55021 decoder. It sells for about $90 which is about the same as the LGB 55021 (or would be if I could find one). 

Is there a significantly cheaper drop in decoder that is functionally equal and interchangeable with the LGB 55021? 

Also, whether I buy a LGB 55021 or Massoth L or another brand of decoder how would I know what settings to program it to or would the default settings work? 

In addition, before spending money on substitute decoders for the LGB 55021 decoder how could I tell if they would work with my LGB 55045 PC Decoder Programmer and if not could I be sure that they could be programmed with a LGB Universal Remote and if not that how the heck would I program them? 

Bear in mind that I do not know of another MTS/DCC layout within hundreds of miles of me. 

Thanks, 

Jerry 



Posted By Treeman on 04/24/2008 8:45 PM
They will proably run more $ than the old LGB decoders, but the dealers will run less than list.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Default settings will work, I would guess that you would want to change the address. You will be able to use the set up you have.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The new Massoth eMotion L #8154001 would be the direct replacement of the LGB 55021. But their site shows it not in stock at this time. My 2008 price list dosen't show it. Does Klaus have new info on it.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a 55027 MTS Digital Decoder III that I won't be using. I've standardized on Loksound XL instead. It's still in the original package, never been used. I paid $80 for it and you can have it for that plus postage if your interested. 

Peter.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

When I talked to Klaus he did not say that they were out of stock but I had not asked. 

Jerry 



8150001	eMOTION XL Loco Decoder, 3 Amps 99.75 
8150501	eMOTION DCC Interface Cable LGB + Aristo 9.50 
8150602	eMOTION 6-phase interface cable,DCC, for LGB 12.45 
8151001	eMOTION Power Buffer 41.98 
8151501	eMOTION Gold Cap Power Buffer 114.15 
8152001	eMOTION 8FL Function Decoder 48.30 
8153001	eMOTION XXL Loco Decoder, 8 Amps 134.00 
8154001	eMOTION L Loco Decoder, 1.9 Amps 88.72 


Posted By Treeman on 04/26/2008 5:50 AM
The new Massoth eMotion L #8154001 would be the direct replacement of the LGB 55021. But their site shows it not in stock at this time. My 2008 price list dosen't show it. Does Klaus have new info on it.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Peter, 

Yes, I am interested. 

I will send you an email. 

Thanks, 

Jerry 

Posted By Peter Osborne on 04/26/2008 6:34 AM
I have a 55027 MTS Digital Decoder III that I won't be using. I've standardized on Loksound XL instead. It's still in the original package, never been used. I paid $80 for it and you can have it for that plus postage if your interested. 
Peter." border=0>


----------

